# Lost



## revmdn (May 15, 2009)

Anyone watch that season closer? It was so good!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 15, 2009)

I have never seen it, no tv in bugatorium :lol: but soon! the girls are all screaming


----------



## revmdn (May 15, 2009)

Rent the dvd's of the other seasons, it'll make slightly more sense. It's so good.


----------



## Katnapper (May 15, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have never seen it, no tv in bugatorium :lol: but soon! the girls are all screaming


I haven't seen it either... don't watch a lot of T.V. besides Animal Planet, Court TV, the History channel....

But... Hey, Rebecca..... I finally got my hubby to help me put a TV in the bug room! hehe!!! It's great!!!


----------



## revmdn (May 16, 2009)

I think ya'll ladies would really like it. It has hot guys (and ladies) running around an island with a really cool and totally confusing story line. And it's not on cable, it's on ABC. I didn't get into until the end of season 2, because I thought it was a soap opera, and it kinda is, but with weird stuff going on. Take my word and check it out. But you want to start from the first season.


----------



## Katnapper (May 16, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I think ya'll ladies would really like it. It has hot guys (and ladies) running around an island with a really cool and totally confusing story line. And it's not on cable, it's on ABC. I didn't get into until the end of season 2, because I thought it was a soap opera, and it kinda is, but with weird stuff going on. Take my word and check it out. But you want to start from the first season.


----------

